# my first planted tank



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

what do you think?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

anyone?
all coments are welcome


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks natural. I like the hydrocotyle leucocephala. What kind of fish is that in the close-up....is it a leaf-fish?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

it is Monocirrhus polyacanthus aka leaf fishO


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ja, nice start... It looks a little jumbled, so I would organize the plants in more defined groups. Also place some mid-ground plants between the foreground & background plants.

I've seen those leaf fish at my LFS store and they are very cool


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

grown a little now what do you think?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I think the riccia is actually distracting . . . chuck it, and the scape should actually be much improved.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> I think the riccia is actually distracting . . . chuck it, and the scape should actually be much improved.


okay  ... how?


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I wouldn't say that getting rid of it is necessarily the answer. As long as its more uniform, rather than in patches(which is distracting to the eye), it would look much better. But, you may want to also(or instead) look into another carpet plant like glossostigma, HC or e.trianda. All will do well with regular ferts, wc's, high light and plenty of Co2.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

ringram said:


> I wouldn't say that getting rid of it is necessarily the answer. As long as its more uniform, rather than in patches(which is distracting to the eye), it would look much better. But, you may want to also(or instead) look into another carpet plant like glossostigma, HC or e.trianda. All will do well with regular ferts, wc's, high light and plenty of Co2.


tried HC but it always floted up glosso would be great just were to get?

there plenty of light 4*18w on a 63l 
CO2:YES DIY yeast for now pretty high levels aruond 30-40ppm
ferts:yes pmdd


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe a little red color would contrast some of the greens!


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

looks like this now got a hold of a little elocharis acucilaris i tought would fit in covering the edges of the riccia rocks

pic taken just after todays rescape
somthing need to be improved? what?
 me


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

ja__ said:


> glosso would be great just were to get?


Folks are often selling it in the "for sale" forum here. Try posting a note saying you're willing to buy and I'd bet you'll find a seller.

Bill


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

only one problem im from norway and 14years old

how much is it in the pots that tropica sell glosso in?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

clearer

anyone now what kind of val that is?


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

what do ya think now?


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like a chunk of a riverbed in a tank. I like it. Natural looking.

Good job.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

ja... Wow! what a big change. Looks well organized and planned out. I like the slopes and the moss works.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

thankhs for the comments

im hoping to get the sand filled out with HC soon enough


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm with trenac, the change is amazing  I have to ask, do you still have the leaf fish? I've always loved them and thought that they were brackish water fish. If so, doesn't that require that you maintain your water at brackish (aka salty) levels? I would guess that you would have problems with many of your plants if you did so. I'm guessing that your tank is not actually brackish because of the great plants you've got in there. Great work


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks

no they arent brackish theyre from the deep jungle of the amazon...very neat fish that only eat live pray and dont disturb the plantingand yes i still got them


----------

